# 68 GTO dash pad and steering wheel



## engrguy (Oct 23, 2007)

I need a dash pad and original style steering wheel and my 68 gto convert will be complete. Any recommendations? Venders and brands. I saw the dash pad over lays advertised but am skeptical


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Depends on what you are doing with the car. If you want a concorse car, have the original sent to just dashes and pay them about $600. If it's a driver, get an aftermarket pad from Ames or performance years, ect. for around $200 to $300 they have fiberglass cores and don't really look correct, but it's better than a plastic cover. For the wheel, same, have yours refurbished or buy a reproduction or even a Grant aftermarket. Ebay may have options too.


----------



## engrguy (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks! It is a driver but I did a frame off resto that took a lot of years. I got the grant steering wheel. As for the dash pad I don't wnat to pay 2-300 for something that doesn't look right but then I don't to sink 600 into a resto either. any other options? It has 3 small cracks that are not opened up.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm in the same boat, there is no way I am going to pay $600. I ordered the repro one, opened the box and sent it right back to them, it looked like crap. I ended up taking it to a local vinyl repair guy and he patched my original up. It is hardly noticable if you don't know it's there, then you can see them, only cost $100.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Just so you guys know. I sent my 67 GTO dash to JUST DASHES. They were expensive, but do excellent work. A good 68 dash IS hard to find.....E


----------

